#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-03
<brobostigon> morning all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings p_masho
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-04
<brobostigon> morning all.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-05
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> noswaith dda markjones
<markjones> s'mae
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> ohai ianto
<ianto> ohai
<brobostigon> evening ianto :)
<ianto> Good evening brobostigon
<markjones> busy on here tonight
<ianto> markjones: Did the Bangor Scholarship today for Welsh
<ianto> Wasn't that hard to be fair but I can't guarantee that I did well ;)
<markjones> ah
 * markjones is now trying to find work
<markjones> there is -nothing- in Sheffield
 * markjones prods ianto: when does he want the next Ubuntu Cymru meeting/
 * ianto is easy going but overworked atm, just name a time that suits others
<markjones> ok, will email out on Monday once I'm back in Yorkshire
<markjones> it might be that we have an actual meet up in Caerdydd during Half Term, should that be better
<ianto> Half Term is from 21st - 25th Feb?
<ianto> BUt yeah a get together souns fun
<ianto> *sounds
 * brobostigon will need tosave some money.
<markjones> dunno when half term is, all I know is that my mum's birthday is on the 25th Feb
<ianto> Cool, in the same month as mine (6th Feb)
<markjones> hehe
<ianto> my gf is awesome
<ianto> :D
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> she is pretty awesome as a friend too
<ianto> She typed that... -_-
<brobostigon> hehe.
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> shwmae Mr__T
<ianto> ONe simply cannot leave the room anymore
<brobostigon> ianto: otherwise your irc client gets highjacked, by acts of GF.
 * brobostigon lol's @ chris's facebook wall.
<Mr__T> halllo
<brobostigon> helo Mr__T
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well all.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-06
<brobostigon> morning all.
<brobostigon> evening all.
<brobostigon> noswaith dda arthurL :)
<arthurL> noswaith dda brobostigon :)
<ianto> Anyone going to Hacio'r Iaith 2011?
<ianto> arthurL: Ping, you're in Aber, if you've taken up Welsh lately you might find it interesting: http://haciaith.com/2011/01/06/hacior-iaith-2011/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-07
<brobostigon> nos da all, sleep well.
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> evening all.
<p_masho> anyone around.. Just ping me as need some feedback..
<brobostigon> o/
<p_masho> brobostigon:
<p_masho> brobostigon: u there.. U got a wlog
<p_masho> brobostigon: u there.. U got a clog
<brobostigon> p_masho: idont own clog's.
<p_masho> bog, flog, slog..
<brobostigon> ?
<p_masho> brobostigon: u can wear them..
<brobostigon> p_masho: clogs, yes.
<p_masho> my mums gone out for her "friends togehter evening".. and magic as dad=None..
<brobostigon> ah, ok.
<p_masho> so kinda here emotional..
<brobostigon> :(
<p_masho> and all access to music for me as a PROF engineer for years is so accessible.. and easy..
<brobostigon> i see.
<p_masho> brobostigon: cymro ?
<brobostigon> p_masho: cymru? cymraeg?
<p_masho> but whatw really driving me nuts is the fact tat the FG socket is blocket at port X, but even more then I can even SVn checkout with tortoisesvn on m$ windows 7
 * p_masho winsge and all, then cym area, dai.. who's dai..
<p_masho> brobostigon: We need and ID for ar a disat
<markjones> !coc | p_masho
<lubotu3> p_masho: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<p_masho> brobostigon: daffodil.uk.com
<brobostigon> p_masho: ar a disat, i dont understand,
<p_masho> brobostigon: sorry.. I'll elllplain again .. This is the current website http://daffodil.uk.com/
<p_masho> brobostigon: now uso debian bob dwyrnod./
<markjones> p_masho, wyt ti wedi bod yn yfed?
<markjones> p_masho, have you been drinking?
<markjones> p_masho, it's for your own safety that we ask you to leave this channel tonight and return tomorrow, should you later say something which might be in breach of the Code of Conduct or even embarassing
<markjones> ianto, welwch y logs
<markjones> (os mae 'na ddal rhai ohoni)
<p_masho> sorry boyo ..
<ianto> markjones: Sa i'n meddwl bod log pwblic 'da ni
<p_masho> so I want to put an Ubuntu Daffodil on there..
<markjones> it's alright p_masho, we're just concerned for you
<p_masho> and into mach loop and all other stuff u can do with ubuntu..
<markjones> p_masho i'm afraid I don't understand what it is you're after
<p_masho> ble i ti
<p_masho> ok: >> my rub
<p_masho> At last there's somethig down on a welsh// at home in derwydd with coder.HEAD
<p_masho> markjones: how do we brand a "free-cyymru"- cd
<markjones> hmm
<p_masho> markjones: so were here on space man.. and what does my mum want and granny want and kids
<p_masho> the PC with the prics on there, the green background, the ..
<p_masho> markjones: so we we sell them the first CD.. and vat 0%..
<ianto> p_masho: How are you tonight then? ;)
<p_masho> But we NEED I think a ..
<p_masho> ? what ? ubuntu taffy ?? .
<ianto> We don't have much of the Taffia here sorry...
<p_masho> anyway.. the reality
<p_masho> I'll blow out around a thousand CD's
<p_masho> and make it a "label"..
<p_masho> and the CENTER
<p_masho> = Xands and also carmarthenhire radio..
<p_masho> ianto: investagate this site.. I wrote the "init" version >> http://www.quickie-divorce.com/
<ianto> p_masho: ABout your point on discs, what do you mean by a "Free Cymru" CD then? Sounds interesting but I'd no idea what it'd contain
<ianto> That's gonna be a useful site for the future, eh?
<brobostigon> hmmm.
<p_masho> what does .cym mean to you?
<ianto> Unfortunately, now it means Cayman Islands...
<p_masho> and all the other "transali"..
<ianto> Else it would've meant Cymraeg, Cymreig neu Gymru
<p_masho> Can I ligthen the load a little in this chat cna make come clims to fame..
<ianto> Cer amdani
<brobostigon> dave pegg
<bruce89> 15-13
<p_masho> is the .cym available ?
<brobostigon> p_masho: not anmymore, as ianto said earlier.
 * p_masho gettings in "solicitor mode"....
<ianto> p_masho: It's been giving to the Cayman's through ICANN however I don't think that registrations are available or ever will be due to their .ky domain
<ianto> *given
<p_masho> <>rewind - can as question again ?
<ianto> Go for it
<p_masho> is ? .cy
<ianto> I think that's Cyprus
<brobostigon> ithink so,yes.
<p_masho> ianto: So things if your in Cyrus u Nees to be here instea in soutch Wales..
<brobostigon> ?
 * brobostigon versteht nicht mehr.
<p_masho> REALITY === CHECK
<p_masho> So whats the chances of one sitting on a channel can accidenttaly bumping into
<p_masho> MESSAGE
<p_masho> I love rap so might as well run the native.. come on whats the oficial spelling for ..
<markjones> p_masho, are you alright? wyt ti'n ok?
<p_masho> markjones: chill
<p_masho> I can assure you I am fine and actually..
<markjones> can now type? :p
<p_masho> you into python ?
<markjones> I know the odd snippets
 * ianto went to EuroPython one year
<markjones> i've got no knowledge of any programming languages
<p_masho> markjones: Sorry To Scare You
<p_masho> markjones: APOLOGY please..
<ianto> markjones: I've got tonnes of books on various languages if you're nice to me for once ;)
<brobostigon> play nice,
<markjones> p_masho, i was being nice ;)
<p_masho> Maybe I took upon myself with some different understaning..
<markjones> the fact you suddenly started typing sentences that we could read came as a shock
<p_masho> what did mamy say ?
<markjones> i'm sorry?
<p_masho> so what is the flavor of the label for me to to go and do for a bunch on managing direct.. as one example..
<p_masho> markjones: cymre i ti ?
<markjones> p_masho, o Fangor aye
<p_masho> is IT down from MACH loop ?
<bruce89> they've put Parks on at 12!?
<ianto> Interesting fact: Once upon a time, 3/4 of everything written down in the world was from a Birmingham pen
<brobostigon> p_masho: http://pastebin.com/u7KmY9Ni that is what youhave said,
 * p_masho is got a sanwich and been coding all night...
<p_masho> brobostigon: sorry
<p_masho> actually I apolise to all for being a "bit" diverse..#
<p_masho> anyway I love u all;-)
<markjones> p_masho, in answer to your question about the CD cover: a Flag of Wales and on the other side the Ubuntu logo
<p_masho> markjones: NO cooler than that.. a kinda green tints..
<markjones> p_masho, a white/red/green tint
<p_masho> markjones: help me.. I got daffodil.uk.com and I want to hae the "steady ubuntu"
<markjones> what do you mean by 'steady ubuntu'
<p_masho> reality check is that I was confronted with 2 scenarios, PDF problem and svncheckout not in shell..
<p_masho> markjones: its steady..
<p_masho> can I explain how I deploy and internet app > <<|
<markjones> sure
<p_masho> markjones: hey before u debate shat we consider < xmlll stream..
<markjones> i've got no idea about xml
<markjones> sorry
<p_masho> So all we want is "json"
<markjones> mhm
<bruce89> .part
<markjones> bruce89, try /part ;)
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-08
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-09
<brobostigon> afternoonings all
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-03
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-04
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-06
<markjones> shwmae
<brobostigon> evening markjones :)
<markjones> ugh, I hate having writer's block
<brobostigon> :(
<markjones> I need to describe what Launchpad is and how it is used for translating
<brobostigon> that could be quite expansive.
<markjones> yeah
<markjones> but it needs to be basic
<brobostigon> difficult.
<markjones> and i have to do it in Welsh
<brobostigon> ok.
<markjones> which is easy, as I can translate English to Welsh
<brobostigon> and thn cleanup the welsh.
<brobostigon> and do corrections etc.
<brobostigon> brb, my food is ready,
<markjones> sodit
<markjones> i'll just wing it :P
<markjones> if i try to do a presentation I'll miss something
<markjones> hey brobostigon, you here?
<brobostigon> markjones: yes. sorry, was asleep.
<markjones> oh, go back to sleep if you want
<brobostigon> markjones: no worries, awake now.
<markjones> :(
<markjones> I found this: https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0ASuIGA3SepQMZGRtdno2ODJfMTc2ZnZ2OWQzdng
<markjones> i'm just translating it from Portuguese
<brobostigon> let me look, minute.
<brobostigon> markjones: interesting, if i could understand portugese.
<markjones> do you have in browser Google Translate?
<markjones> and yeah, I opened it and went 'oh, crap!'
<brobostigon> i dont have in browser translate, no.
<markjones> aah
 * markjones does
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> so anyway
<brobostigon> ys?
<markjones> was the first slide in Englist?
<brobostigon> yes.
<markjones> *English
<markjones> ah excellent
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> I'll carry on translating it then :P
<brobostigon> ok.
<markjones> and slide two?
<brobostigon> one minute.
<markjones> ok
<brobostigon> the title in 1 is still in portugese, and the 2nd is still in portugese also.
<markjones> Fixed now
<markjones> I have it open in two tabs
<brobostigon> ah
<markjones> one is translated from Portuguese, one is my edited version
<markjones> so I can spot bugs
<brobostigon> malone ?
<markjones> I'll have to query that
<markjones> it 'might' be a codename
<brobostigon> true, maybe.
<markjones> it is a codename
<markjones> oops
<markjones> right
<markjones> i don't recall signing the code of conduct or getting a PGP keu
<markjones> so 5 - 6 slides can be removed
<brobostigon> ok.
<markjones> ok
<markjones> just looked at something scary
<markjones> there are 312790 untranslated Welsh strings in 12.04 o_O
<brobostigon> wow.
<markjones> so looks like I'm going to be busy over February
<markjones> and hopefully Hacking Language might give us a few more translators
<brobostigon> maybe, yes.
<markjones> oh, I've also just noticed our language guides have gone down too :(
<brobostigon> :(
<markjones> right, finished the hard bits
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> brobostigon: do you fancy editing our Wiki page a bit?
<brobostigon> markjones: can you remind me tmrw, i am pretty tired, adm just getting ready for bed.
<markjones> ok, np's
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> i'll say goodnight now then
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well.
<cgriff> Nos da brobostigon
<brobostigon> nos da cgriff o/
<markjones> cgriff: shwmae
<cgriff> markjones: Helo
<markjones> wyt ti wedi gweld y gwaith fi wedi wneud heno?
<cgriff> markjones: Nadw, dwi heb X11 ar hyn o bryd :P
<markjones> a hefyd, mae'n rhaid newid y geirfaoedd ar gael yn #ubuntu-cymraeg
<markjones> wel blydi setio x11 'fynu de
<cgriff> Mewn bit, dwi ddim wedi penderfynu pa DE i'w ddefnyddio eto
<cgriff> Cymryd amser bach i gompile stwff
<markjones> faint o lle sy gen ti yn Panty te?
<markjones> oes lle i fi a Natalie ar llawr ti?
<cgriff> Ystafell bach iawn, mae lle am wely, gadair a desg. Dwi ddim yn siwr os mae Amber yn dod i Aberystwyth, mae ei phenblwydd tua'r amser Hacio Iaith
<cgriff> Ionawr 25fed
<markjones> ie, ddywedes hi fod hi'n ddod ar Facebook i fi
<cgriff> *ain
<cgriff> Ah reit, wel yn swyddogol, dwi'n gallu cael dim ond un ymwelwr, sa i'n siwr os 4 o bobl yn gallu fitio i fewn i'r stafell :/
<markjones> :P
<markjones> Mae'r Wici yn eitha allan o dyddiad...
<cgriff> Wici -cym neu haciaith?
<markjones> wiki -cym
<markjones> mae gen i pythernos i sortio hwnna allan
<markjones> a cael y CD's yn barod...
<cgriff> Os mae amser spar 'da fi y bydda i'n gallu efo'r wici
<markjones> (dim byd 'last minute' eto
<markjones> paid becso
<cgriff> Fydd rhaid i brynu disgiau o'r wefan Canonical?
<markjones> na, fydd heina yn cymryd llawer o amser
<markjones> wnai prynu ddisgiau wythnos nesa (a pen i sgwennu arno nhw)
<cgriff> Os ti'n gofym am ddim, fyddai'n cymryd lot o amser ond os ti'n talu am gwpl, fyddai mor gyflym
<markjones> wedyn ni fydd yn teimlo'n guilty yn rhoi allan ddisgiau gyda Saesneg arno
<markjones> :P
<markjones> hefyd
<cgriff> Wel fyddwn yn teimlo yn guilty am wici Saesneg :P
<markjones> dwi'n adnweyddu hynna
<markjones> fydd hynna'n barod
<markjones> y trydydd peth: wefan
<markjones> beth dach chi eisio wneud? allai rhoi'r wefan ar VPS fo
<cgriff> Cwl, problem bach hefyd, bydda rhaid inni fynd i #ubuntu-eu i gael gwybodaeth DNS am ubuntu-cym.org
<cgriff> Pan dwi'n gael arian y wythnos nesaf, dwi'n mynd i dalu am VPS ma flwyddyn
<cgriff> *am
<markjones> wnai rhoi arian iti hefyd
<markjones> felly no more boom
<markjones> hang on
<markjones> mae gen i VPS yn wneud ddim byd
<markjones> (yn rhedeg Ubuntu hefyd!)
<cgriff> markjones: Wyt ti am ddod i #ubuntu-eu i ofyn am help gyda'r system DNS Ubuntu?
<cgriff> Lol -_-
<cgriff> If anyone's reading, if/when he returns I'm off to get a drink
<markjones> wps
<markjones> blydi laptops
<cgriff> markjones: Dwi'n ffaelu dod o hyd i unrhyw beth
<markjones> ?
<cgriff> Am -eu
<markjones> oh
<cgriff> Reit, wel basically, pan o'n i'n sortio allan y parth oedd rhaid imi sortio popeth efo'r grwp -eu
<cgriff> dwi'n ffaelu dimbyd rwan
<markjones> o druan
<cgriff> markjones: Pwy fydd danfon ebost at rt?
<markjones> fi
<markjones> er fy mod fi yw'r cyswllt newydd
<cgriff> markjones: Cwl, ddylwn i wneud rhywbeth achos y tro diwethaf, fi oedd yn cysylltu a nhw?
<markjones> os ti moyn
<cgriff> Jyst CC fi a fydda i'n danfon neges atan nhw i gadarnhau beth ti wedi dweud wrthan nhw
<markjones> a hefyd fi'n crap am anghofio cyfrinair ebost -cym fi :(
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-07
<Guest39666> shwmae
<Guest39666> dw i'n wedi blino
<cgriff> S'mae Guest39666
<cgriff> Pwy wyt ti? :p
<cgriff> Ah, Lauren
<Kaia> shwmae cgriff
<Kaia> ble wyt ti?
<cgriff> Kaia: Castell NEdd / Blaendulais
<Kaia> ahhh gwych
<Kaia> dw i'n yn pen-y-bont
<cgriff> Pa bont? ;P
<Kaia> >.<
<Kaia> ar Ogwr
<Kaia> :P
<Kaia> Roeddwn sy'n gweithio yn y Tseiniaidd a ty cebab heno gyda Damon
<cgriff> Newydd fwyta Chink :)
<cgriff> Dwi dwli ar hwyaden :p
<Kaia> ona
<Kaia> Dwi dwli a crispy cyw iar
<cgriff> crispy duck <3
<Kaia> Fy Tseiniaidd do an awesome crispy duck :D
<Kaia> dydd i ddim yn hoffi hwyaden often
<cgriff> Duck in plum sauce, sliced up and all crispy :)
<Kaia> never had that
<Kaia> I had crispy duck pancakes on my birthday
<Kaia> it was lovely, we had £25 worth of duck free from my works :D
<markjones> Kaia!
<Kaia> markjones!
<cgriff> cgriff!
<cgriff> I have 153 dependencies for vim, vim-spell-en and vim-latex D:
<markjones> Kaia: oes 'da ti lle i fi a Natalie cysgu ar gyfer Hacio'r Iaith?
<cgriff> Didn't realise that vim-latex would pull in LaTeX packages too when I only wanted syntaxing support for vim
<cgriff> Kaia: Wyt ti'n mynd eleni?
<cgriff> i Haciaith?
<Kaia> eh
<Kaia> mae ddrwg gen i
<Kaia> wasn't paying attention :P
<Kaia> might, depends on date
<cgriff> 28th Jan
<cgriff> Dwi'n cytuno gyda Hedd a Simon ar ol ddarthlen ei erthygl/traethawd.
<cgriff> Damn sorry wrong bit of clipboard
<cgriff> http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_Ionawr_2012
<Kaia> wooo!
<Kaia> I can go this year :D
<Kaia> my exams are on 24th/26th
<cgriff> Oops I have no idea when my exams are -_-
<Kaia> >.<
<markjones> Kaia: did you ignore my message too :(
<Kaia> mae cgriff yn dwp
<Kaia> markjones: what message?
<markjones> 00:41 :: member:Kaia: oes 'da ti lle i fi a Natalie cysgu ar gyfer Hacio'r Iaith?
<Kaia> hmm, I will have to check with jade and sam
<cgriff> What an odd interface, ":: member:Kaia"
<Kaia> have to be careful as well because of cat
<Kaia> cgriff: huh where?
<cgriff> In his copy and paste
<markjones> cat is fine, we'll have a sleeping bag
<markjones> yeah, it is
<markjones> just noticed xD
<Kaia> my cat is only a baby and he scrams as evidence from my arms/legs and amber's arms and legs
 * Kaia misses amber
<markjones> yeah, i've got tough skin
<markjones> failing that I'll have to bribe someone
 * markjones avoids looking in the direction of Mr__T 
<Mr__T> fgyhujkl;'
<Mr__T> haha
<Kaia> everything would probably be fine, just don't want to get moaned at by jade for not asking her first
<markjones> ok, we can have chinese again :D
<cgriff> markjones: Beth am y noson cyri?
<markjones> Cyri > Chinese
<Kaia> :O
<cgriff> Well I prefer Chinese tbh but   they are holding a curry night
<Kaia> Chinese > curry
<cgriff> Kaia++
<markjones> yeah
<markjones> i get my > and < mixed up
<Kaia> silly >.<
<Kaia> cgriff: which chinese?
<cgriff> Kaia: Hot Dumplings? ;)
<markjones> :P
<Kaia> oh yeah! cgriff new oriental place opened by pier called The Orchid
<Kaia> they do an all you can eat for like £6 or something in the day
<cgriff> There's already an Orchid on the street near Subway
<Kaia> aye i know
<Kaia> but that place is expensive
<Kaia> my uncle reckons i ate there once when i was about 12 :S
<markjones> aww bechod
<cgriff> It's not that expensive, I used to have Thai noodles there all the time, proper meal with drink for like 6 quid
<markjones> cgriff: you never approved of my email i copy/pasted
<cgriff> markjones: It's short but should do ;)
<markjones> ok
<Mr__T> oh waaaait
<Mr__T> cgriff = ianto
<markjones> YES!
<Mr__T> dug
<Mr__T> duh
<Mr__T> sorry
<markjones> brainfart again, Mr__T?
 * Kaia facepalms
<Mr__T> meh
 * Kaia waves at Mr__T
<Mr__T> why should I have known  he changed nick?
<Mr__T> anyway
<cgriff> /msg nickserv info cgriff
<Mr__T> cgriff, see link I posted on facebutte
<Kaia> markjones: don't worry, i did the same thing earlier :)
<Kaia> euch Mr__T
<cgriff> Yeah I did but I am not sure how an upgrade disk license can be registered to a machine for a fresh install
<Mr__T> see url2
<Mr__T> and/or talk to jeff pugh
<Mr__T> he knows his shiz
<Mr__T> or, ask me nicely and I can lend you a legit XP CD from my ex-employer...
<Kaia> Mr__T: are you going to Hacio'r Iaith?
<Mr__T> aye, should do
<Kaia> :D epic
<Mr__T> 28th is my worst case scenario return date to aber
<Mr__T> gig that night at the rafa too
<markjones> i might go along to that gig
<markjones> (the one in Lew Du)
<Kaia> hmm i've never been in the rafa
<Mr__T> ahh maybe it's the llew du
<cgriff> Anyone going to the Cymdeithas gig in ABer too? In the rugby club for the 50th anniversary?
<Kaia> Mr__T seems to live there..
<Mr__T> either way,  I'm going to help set up
 * cgriff lives in Y Cwps :p
<Mr__T> the rafa is our turf
<Mr__T> also, close to teh boat
<Mr__T> for 4am finishes
<markjones> hehe
<Kaia> cgriff: I used to go to y cwps but my locals are the fountain and aber vaults now
<Mr__T> I went to the fountain once
<Kaia> I've been going to the fountain since around 13
<Mr__T> alright food
<Mr__T> ahh, cos of teh caravan
 * Mr__T knows all
<cgriff> Kaia: Uch... Aber Vaults... -_-
<Mr__T> scholars, rummers, angel for a laugh
<Mr__T> went to the academy the other night, maaaan
<Mr__T> I haven't been in there since about 2005
<Mr__T> I dunno why, the inside is cooool
<Mr__T> more churches should be put to good use imo
<markjones> Y Niwl and Sen Segur are in Llew Du on Friday nights
<markjones> *night
<cgriff> My surgery is a revamped church in Aber
<cgriff> It's rather unique
<Mr__T> aye
<Mr__T> church surgery....
<cgriff> Horrendous waiting times though
<Mr__T> arad goch theatre is an old  church too
<cgriff> You can't get an appointment for two weeks
<Mr__T> awwwwesome building
<Mr__T> super renovated inside
<Mr__T> opposite the commodore cinema
<markjones> our surgery's in a brand new building, it's been designed for /maximum/ confusion
<Mr__T> are all the corridors optical illusions?
<markjones> no, it's open plan
<Kaia_chan> i think Kaia is going to ping out soon ;/
<cgriff> central can never ping out ;)
<Kaia_chan> house internet went down
<Kaia_chan> cgriff: what have you been smoking?!
<cgriff> Kaia_chan: Ground up some old RAM into a pipe, that almost killed me ;)
<Kaia_chan> aye, say hi to sam for me
<cgriff> Lol she's not here -_-
<Kaia_chan> awww how come?
<Kaia_chan> do i have to sign up for haciath?
<cgriff> She spends most of her time in another house
<cgriff> Kaia_chan: You might as well
<markjones> http://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=205-7010&tn=/0/SS09205-7010TPS448460.jpg i might buy this for use at Kaia_chan 's house
<markjones> (we're not making the same mistakes we made last time :P )
<Kaia_chan> yeah i have a warning as well
<markjones> oh?
<Kaia_chan> no funny business in my house please
<Kaia_chan> if jade finds out she will go ape
<Mr__T> zomg, you  should see what I slept on at aimaz's
<Mr__T> it's called a bean2bag
<Mr__T> it were massive
 * cgriff googles
<markjones> there was no funny business, as far as I can remember.... We're not bringing an airbed so don't need to pump it up in the middle of the night :O_
<Mr__T> thanks, I'm watching sherlock :)
<Kaia_chan> sherlock is epic win
<Kaia_chan> is episode 2 out yet?
<cgriff> No Béarla was epic win :P
<Kaia_chan> Mr__T: bean2bag?
<Mr__T> a bed that rolls up and goes into beanbag bag
<Kaia_chan> ahhh
<Kaia_chan> my parents have been looking at buying a new house
<markjones> Mr__T: one of these butte: http://bean2bed.com/bean-bags.html
<Mr__T> yeeeah
<Mr__T> not bean2bag
<Mr__T> that in front of the wood burner was lovely
<Mr__T> alas, bedtime
<Kaia_chan> http://www.zoopla.co.uk/property-history/9-11/beech-road/pontyrhyl/bridgend/cf32-8aj/4767072
<Kaia_chan> ^the new house we are looking at
<cgriff> Kaia_chan: No pics?
<Mr__T> nossssssssssssssssss da
<Kaia_chan> http://www.zoopla.co.uk/property/9-11/beech-road/pontyrhyl/bridgend/cf32-8aj/4194721
<Kaia_chan> we are thinking of converting the study into a bedroom
<Kaia_chan> the dining room into a games room
<cgriff> Nicely decorated the previous owners had it
<markjones> *sigh* it's 2am and Nat wants me to go and cuddle her in bed...
<markjones> (to help her sleep)
<markjones> nos da
<Kaia_chan> awww i think my house has been taken off the market :(
<Kaia_chan> can't find it now
<Kaia_chan> on the site we were looking at it on
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<markjones> Morming :)
<markjones> I might start hacking our Wiki pages, making it more up to date and meaningful
<brobostigon> morning markjones :)
<brobostigon> markjones: if you have the url, i lost some of my bookmarks a few weeks ago.
<markjones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam
<brobostigon> yhank you.
<brobostigon> thank you.
<markjones> cgriff: what's this 'official' membership we have?
<markjones> major edit of the wiki page done
<markjones> I'm going to tidy it up
<brobostigon> ok
<markjones> If you want to brobostigon, I've just created Welshteam/Events
<markjones> could you fill it up? :P
<markjones> we don't need things like meetings, just events such as Global Jam, Hacking Language etc
<brobostigon> let me check back in my diary.
<markjones> and i'm at it again... all our old news (from 2010 and 2009) is on WelshTeam/News
<markjones> :P
<brobostigon> weird, as soon i try and reload the wiki page, chromium just dies.
<markjones> i'm doing a lot of edits, that's why :P
<brobostigon> ok.
<markjones> right
<markjones> i've brought it up to date
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> I need to clarify things with cgriff and dariusH_ now
<brobostigon> yes.
<brobostigon> let me look also.
<markjones> (Darius is listed as Team Contact, need to check if he still wants to do it)
<brobostigon> yes
<brobostigon> in practicality, there is not many people that are candidates.
<brobostigon> if he doesnt.
<markjones> it'll be lestid as a vacancy
<markjones> *listed
<brobostigon> yes
<brobostigon> ok.
<brobostigon> and i cant be, having an english, welsh team contact, that lives in england, isnt really the best of ideas.
<brobostigon> half english/half welsh*
<markjones> I'm going to be creating a few other roles
<markjones> there might be something you can do :)
<brobostigon> maybe, if i am feeling better, and my concentration etc, is back to normal.
<markjones> ok
<markjones> sorry, doing more changes to the wiki :P
<brobostigon> ok,
<markjones> i've updated the main pages now
<markjones> they look pretty decent and up to date
<markjones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam
<markjones> the events page has been populated too
<brobostigon> :)
 * brobostigon looks.
<brobostigon> markjones: maybe we could use google+ hangout or similer for the meeting? could it allow for document sharing etc?
<markjones> yes, but we need to keep minutes
<markjones> and not everyone uses Google+
<brobostigon> true, good point.
<markjones> hey Mr__T
<Mr__T> mornin
<Mr__T> er
<Mr__T> yeah
<Mr__T> sleep debt: repaid
<brobostigon> afternoongs Mr__T
<brobostigon> afternoonings*
<Mr__T> yoyo
<brobostigon> Mr__T: markjones just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam, our wiki page.
<Mr__T> ah neis
<markjones> yeah
<markjones> they wre all out of date
<brobostigon> i just read an interesting statistic, of all people of working age, 85% of those, diagnosed with aspergers are long term unemployed.
<Mr__T> :/
<brobostigon> the outlook isnt good for me then.
<Mr__T> the trick is to make a job out of your hobbies/interests
<Mr__T> even if you have to go self employed
<markjones> itok
<markjones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimCymraeg is up to date too
<brobostigon> Mr__T: true point, and that is what i have tried to do, and has been a filiure.
<Mr__T> :/
<Mr__T> the other trick is to move somewhere nice and let the gov worry about you instead
<Mr__T> change is as good as a rest and all that
<brobostigon> Mr__T: i live somewhere nice, yes.
<Mr__T> nono
<Mr__T> has to be somewhere else
<Mr__T> there isn't working...
<markjones> changes have been made to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Events, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimCymraeg and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/HackingLanguage
<brobostigon> Mr__T: change is not good, i have lived where i am now, for muist be 6 years, and i am still not proper used to, and or comfortable.
<markjones> yeah, it's hard for people with AS
<Mr__T> brobostigon, do you think you ever will at the rate?
<markjones> (it's hard for anyone with a disability actually)
<Mr__T> aye
<brobostigon> Mr__T: it is simply a fact of who i am, and the person i am, it cannot be avoided.
<markjones> Hmm
<markjones> should I create a Twitter account?
<Mr__T> I don't think you have anything to lose
<markjones> (for the LoCo)
<Mr__T> re-phrase that so it doesn't sound insulting
<Mr__T> btw, don't suppose anyone has a server I could have a shell on for an  IRC bouncer?
<brobostigon> Mr__T: last time i moved, it was bad enough, because iof the change, i tried to harm myself, if you see what i mean, about 6 months later.
<Mr__T> but doesn't that also add weight to the argument that that was not the right place for you?
<markjones> Mr__T: i do
<brobostigon> Mr__T: that was early when i moved here, upto now, certain the klast year or so, it has been mostly stable, so it is mostly the right place.
<markjones> but it's being updated over the next 48 hours
<brobostigon> Mr__T: it is the initial move and change which is the issue.
<markjones> (I have a VPS running Ubuntu)
<Mr__T> I see
<Mr__T> markjones, bingo :D
 * brobostigon also has a vps running debian.
<Mr__T> I used to have a shell on anubis til Narc kicked us off :/
<markjones> yeah, i did too
<Mr__T> thought you did
<markjones> :P
<brobostigon> i am on bitfolk now.
<markjones> i'm with Zerneboj
<markjones> *Zernebok
<markjones> i know the <D
<markjones> *MD
<Mr__T> I'll add biscuits to the cuppa in exchange for a login >:D
<brobostigon> ah.
<Mr__T> but no rush
<markjones> heh, no need for bribery
<markjones> it'll be the host for the website too
<Mr__T> my phone is flat and I haven't got a microusb cable
<Mr__T> so far enjoying the peace
<markjones> sucks
<Mr__T> left a friend's place in a hurry, gave up searching for it
<Mr__T> figured my dad's camera cable might fit it,  it didn't
<markjones> Mr__T: this is the presentation (needs translating) I'm doing for Hacio'r Iaith: https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0ASuIGA3SepQMZGRtdno2ODJfMTc2ZnZ2OWQzdng
<Mr__T> don't want to pay argos prices
<Mr__T> oh cool
<markjones> go see a paki in a phone shop
<markjones> he'll sell you one cheap
<Mr__T> aye, still waiting on funnnnds though
<Mr__T> invoiced yesterday
<Mr__T> gonna be a while
<markjones> i'm having to restrain myself, i don't want to break the Code of Conduct
<Mr__T> haha
<Mr__T> I got a fitocracy invite yesterday
<Mr__T> reminded me I want one of those exercise android apps
<markjones> hen
<markjones> *heh
<Mr__T> also, had an idea of a heart rate monitor app in a dream, but then found it's been done :/
<Mr__T> just like every idea I have
<markjones> yup
<markjones> right, time to translate!
<Mr__T> time to get dressed.
 * brobostigon points at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Autistic_Survival_Guide
<markjones> ugh, I hate it when people embed graphics into their background...
<brobostigon> agreed. it is outdated.
<markjones> I've just had to layer elements over them...
<brobostigon> ah.
<cgriff> markjones: Beth dylet ti egluro 'da fi?
<markjones> firstly
<markjones> do you like the updated pages?
<markjones> secondly: the bottom of WelshTeam: is Darius still Team Contact? and there's an empty section - support
 * cgriff looks at revision log
<brobostigon> afternoonings cgriff :)
<cgriff> Afternoon brobostigon
<cgriff> markjones: It looks okay but the Contact PAge and section still list me as PoC
<markjones> yup
<markjones> will get to that
<cgriff> I'm failing to sign into the wiki with Ubuntu's SSO -_-
<markjones> yeah
<markjones> it's a bit sticky...
<cgriff> Just updated my personal wiki page, rather out of date ;)
<markjones> yeah, mine was too
<markjones> ***
<markjones> powerpoint just crashed
<markjones> i just lost all he translation :(
<brobostigon> :(
<markjones> cgriff: have you got the time to get me some Launchpad screenshots?
<cgriff> markjones: It's simple yeah but of what in Launchpad?
<markjones> moment
<markjones> cgriff: https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0ASuIGA3SepQMZGRtdno2ODJfMjgxZ3IzdmtiaGM
<markjones> any of those slides that say 'need screenshot'
<markjones> flying through this translation :P
<markjones> cgriff: wyt ti'n deall y cyfweliad?
<cgriff> markjones: Pa gyfweliad?
<cgriff> Pwy sy'n mynd i gael ei gyfweld? :p
<markjones> oops
<markjones> do you like the presentation?
 * markjones is tired
<cgriff> Lol "glasprint" :p
<markjones> indeed
<cgriff> markjones: Ti wedi paratoi beth ti'n mynd i ddweud to?
<markjones> nope
<markjones> fydd hynna'n nesa
<cgriff> okay cool :)
<markjones> do you want to say anything?
<markjones> What i was thinking is we get one of the morning presentation slots, then we can do some registrations and help people to get started
<cgriff> liam: Are you Mr_T?
<markjones> he is
<cgriff> Cool \o
<liam> ydw
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-08
<cgriff> \o
<Kaia> o/
<cgriff> \o
<cgriff> I find it out how everyone waves like o/ but I do \o :p
<cgriff> s/out/odd/
<cgriff> markjones: Wyt ti wedi meddwl am ddefnyddio sianel fel #cymraeg ar Freenode am bethau Cymraeg sy ddim yn cysylltu ag Ubuntu Cymraeg?
<Kaia> its a return hi!
<cgriff> \o\
<cgriff> /o/
<cgriff> Wave to the left \o\! Wave to the right /o/!
 * cgriff so isn't doing that right now ^^
<Kaia> :P
<cgriff> (\-_-\) (|-_-|) (/-_-/) :D
<Kaia> AmberCB!!
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<markjones> cgriff: there's omnly like 3 0f us n #cymraeg
<markjones> ugh, still half asleep
<brobostigon> morning markjones :)
<markjones> morning brobostigon
 * brobostigon makes markjones a mug of coffee
 * markjones not like coffee
<brobostigon> ok,
<brobostigon> umm cuppa tea?
<markjones> yeah
<markjones> Nat is making one for me
 * brobostigon makes markjones a cuppa to help him wake up.
<markjones> I usually have a mug of milk
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> ok.
<markjones> but today I need a tea :)
<brobostigon> :)
<cgriff> bikerboi87: Hello
#ubuntu-cym 2013-01-02
<Espreon> Hello, people.
<brobostigon> good afternoon Espreon
<Espreon> Why thank you.
<Espreon> How have you been, brobostigon?
<brobostigon> good bits and bad. and you?
<Espreon> Fairly well I've been
<Espreon> Three As and a C- this semester.
<Espreon> ... well... the one I just finished.
<brobostigon> thats pretty good.
<Espreon> Heh heh.
<Espreon> Some may argue it's not 'cause of the C-.
<brobostigon> a c still aint bad, it could be worse.
<Espreon> Well, I think C-s are not transferrable.
<Espreon> Not that I plan on transferring.
<brobostigon> ok.
<Espreon> It was in a "schupid" class anyway.
<Espreon> So... I'm happy I passed.
<brobostigon> :)
<Espreon> I also made some wassail.
<Espreon> ... a couple of days ago.
<brobostigon> what is it ?
<Espreon> An English drink. It's basically warm, spiced apple cider.
<Espreon> Though I added blackberries this time.
<brobostigon> ah.
<brobostigon> never heard of it, and i am english
<Espreon> Really? You never heard of it? Hmm.
<brobostigon> nope. never,
<Espreon> Guess traditions are a-dying.
<brobostigon> where in england is it from?
<Espreon> I have no idea.
<Espreon> I believe it's of Germanic origin.
<brobostigon> because i am from lincolnshire.
<brobostigon> and they dont really produce apples up there.
<Espreon> Southern England, according to Wikipedia.
<brobostigon> there you go,
<Espreon> You should make some; it's good.
<brobostigon> i wouldnt, cider makes me very ill.
<Espreon> Awwww... :(
<brobostigon> tried it once, and wont ever again.
<brobostigon> i was ill for hours after.
<Espreon> That bad, eh? That's unfortunate.
<Espreon> I drink cider a lot.
<Espreon> ... so I think (or... thought) only good things about it.
<brobostigon> yes, that bad.
<brobostigon> ah, ohwell.
<Espreon> Bad cider, stop being mean to brobostigon.
<Espreon> And sadly, I'm not a magick faerie.
<brobostigon> Espreon: i was with my dad, who likes cider, and he said it was good cider.
<Espreon> If I were, I'd change that C- into an A.
<Espreon> Huh.
<Espreon> Oh well. :(
<brobostigon> yep :(
<Espreon> Do you like blackberries, brobostigon?
<Espreon> Or do they not like you?
<brobostigon> sometimes, yes.
<Espreon> Only sometimes?
<brobostigon> liking them.
<Espreon> I always like them and they always like me.
<Espreon> ... ... I kinda binge eat them.
<brobostigon> ok
<Espreon> ... yeah.
<brobostigon> lol
<Espreon> Berries... I love them..
<brobostigon> :)
<Espreon> I wish I had some tiramisù right now.
<Espreon> Do you like tiramisù, brobostigon?
<brobostigon> i cant, i am allergic to dairy.
<Espreon> Oh, that's right.
<Espreon> brobostigon: What is your opinion of those who use the deep, broad a in words like "bath"?
<brobostigon> i wouldnt mind the alcohol in it though, :)
<Espreon> Heh heh.
<brobostigon> Espreon: i have no opinion, it is just different pronounciation.
<Espreon> All right.
<Espreon> Do you speak of tahcos or tackos?
<brobostigon> as in takos ?
<Espreon> No, as in the Mexican dish.
<brobostigon> the latter.
<Espreon> Do "foot" and "strut" rhyme for you?
<brobostigon> abit.
<Espreon> Is there a "real" g at the end of "sing" for you?
<brobostigon> yes.
<Espreon> And you do not say your "r"s like zee Frensh, yes?
<brobostigon> not really sure, never thought about it.
<Espreon> I know I don't.
<Espreon> I either curl my tongue back or say them like a Scotsman.
<Espreon> ... when I feel like it.
<brobostigon> ok.
<Espreon> OK, now you may ask me a million questions about how I say things too.
<brobostigon> i dont have any, to be honest,
<Espreon> How come?
<brobostigon> i cant think of any.
<Espreon> I'll throw some things out there: taco is "tahco" ... wasp is "wahsp" ... ... ... and bath is not "bahth".
<ianto> bath is short for me, tacos as in a short a again. foor and strut don't rhyme and I can't tell if there's a g on the end of sing or not
<brobostigon> afternoonings ianto
<Espreon> Hello, ianto.
<ianto> wasp is the same vowel as "hot" to me too ;)
<ianto> shwmae pawb
<Espreon> This one's hot is "haht".
<Espreon> A dog is a "dahg"... ... what else...?
<Espreon> But an orange is not an "ahrange".
<ianto> OK hot as in the same sound as the o in orange
<Espreon> Though the o in mine is probably not yours.
<Espreon> We don't have that sound.
<Espreon> ... the people in Boston do, though.
<Espreon> Keep in mind that a writer is not rider to this one.
<Espreon> It may be to some people in this country, but I don't know any of these people.
<Espreon> They're probably in that weird place called California.
<Espreon> And I guess the two of you have no idea why the two would sound the same. Am I right?
<ianto> Espreon: http://users.aber.ac.uk/crs14/wasp.wma
<ianto> That's my way of saying it ;)
<Espreon> So I hear.
<Espreon> ianto: Hey, did you ever get back to translating Wesnoth or did you run into annoying problems and decide to stop?
<ianto> Espreon: Sorry I've been quite preoccupied
<Espreon> Ah, it's OK.
